# Update ~ Mad Hatter Alice In Wonderland Party Decor



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

Update ~ Mad Hatter Alice In Wonderland Party Decor

So since I originally posted the party idea ~ Ive had several RSVP's to the party and lets just say ...economy or family time has hit my party scene group.... most are staying home either to economy or spending time with kids, which is sweet. If I had kids, thats what I'd be doing too. 
So to still decorate or not to decorate ~ I've purchased most of the supplies so Im going forward with the decor...Im still going as the White Rabbit so theme still fits.  And I've so enjoyed discussing this with everyone here and getting feedback. I still want to show what my theme idea is in my head for my AIW party decor.
So pics to come on the finished Down the Hole Tunnel, Black Light forest and final Tea Party scene.

Since now that my parties been cancelled I'm now able to attend several party invites I've received ...Im thinking of having a open house early Saturday til I leave for the parties.... have tea party finger treats still ...and leave open the invitation for friends to stop by before they go on to their own events. 

So pics to post this coming week... If I didnt have this community ~ who knows I may have given up but this has been too much fun!


----------



## raistlin_majere (Oct 17, 2009)

Why is a raven like a writing desk?


----------

